# My Collection again.



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

How big is your og Mag collection.


----------



## sienna12 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wish! I had to get rid of mine to save space.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

My collection is in about 10 or so 50lb printer paper boxes. It goes back to 1979 and includes Stereo Review, Stereophile, MM&FF, Super Ford, 5.0, Hustler and other magazines. It is neat to stroll down memory lane (what's left of it) and read those old articles.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The bottom two shelves are my collection of car audio mags. From Nov '94 to their last issue of CA&E, AS&S and some CSR. There are a few others, like ME and car sound and my favorite issue of all (which sadly I can't find right now) the May/June '93 issue (iirc) of CSR, had the Clarion ADCS-1 review in it. All-in-all, over 220+ issues.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I had all CA&E, autosound, car stereo review, and a few others from March 95 until 2004. I had to toss them 2 years ago to make room for the wifes baking books. I wish I still had them though.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Mine's in the garage...you guys are making me want to dig it up!
All of them including Installation News.


----------

